# evidence that you can alter ibs patterns with hypnotherapy



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi,I'm seeing a hypnotherapist in the Bay Area who does gut-specific hypnotherapy. She's treating me for ibs(pressure and spasms mostly). Just wanted to report that lately I have had a completely shift in my symptoms. For a while things were getting better. Now they are getting worse but in a different way. I'm not too upset about the worsening though b/c its exciting that whatever I'm doing is having any effect at all. I went from pressure under my chest and almost constipation with inability to release gas to diarrhea and constant farting(which i hardly every get). Now I have normalish bowel movements with alternating major back pressure and upper abdominal pressure.On top of the ibs effect I find that my feelings are closer to the surface. Things that really bother me are right up front and I feel like I'm looking at issues with a fresh mind and better able to make solutions. I dream very vividly all the times about things that are bothering me-even things from the past. I don't know yet if I will come full circle and get the 80% to complete improvement that she has experienced with other patients, but at times I feel like I might have a chance at really getting my symptoms under control.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm anxious to hear more about this if you care to share. does she happen to have an email? I may have to move to SF.tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Keep us posted. Sounds encouraging.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Tom,I live in SF. My hypno lives in Pacifica, but its a worthwile 20 minute drive for me. If you move here you will not be dissappointed-San Francisco is beautiful! CookiesforMarilyn posted Susan's info a while back when I was looking for someone to speak to our local ibs self-help group. I don't think Cookies for Marilyn knew anything about her at the time. I think she's great though. She's a certified hypnotherapist and an RN. Thanks for finding her for me, Cookies.------------Susan BishopMind Over Matterwww.mindover.com


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,I've talked with Susan and she was trained in IBS treatment protocol by Melissa Roth, Alabama.Melissa's protocol is based on Dr.Whorwell's work.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

She has 6 tapes for sale for $100. I'm not sure what they are as Palsson's aren't out yet. She also has a listing of certified practitioners? Maybe this is nurse's certification?joanofarc, I actually spent a year in Pacifica years ago and would be glad to return.thanks for the info.tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,If you mean Melissa's web page - tranceworker, no its a "referral" system for the hypnotherapists that she has trained. Melissa has been doing training in IBS for a few years. The NGH holds its convention early August and Melissa sometimes presents her work on IBS there.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

No, I was talking about susan's page that joanofarc posted. Do you have a url for Melissa's page BTW. You can send it bc as I don't know how interested others would be.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan use to visit the board here when she was first starting her business.Joan, I am happy she is helping you out, that's excellent.HT can give you more focus on things and you seem to be experiencing that. Also, HT can help regulate your bowel movements and patterns, so it maybe adjusting, but not to worry it will adjust right, the act of it slows transit time down.Glad to hear its going well for you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

can you give ne her email? It sounds like she might be a good one to contribute something to the training.tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Tom,I believe it is on her site at www.mindover.com


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I wrote to Susan but I was looking for the email of someone who trained her and that's what I asked Chris for. I'm looking for authors who might like to contribute to programs to train professionals.tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

oh sorry. can't help you on that one.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I would like the URL as well. Perhaps ChrisGeorge could post it here.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

At the request of Tom and GailSusan, here's the info. for Melissa Roth, C.Ht, R.N., who trained Susan Bishop in her IBS treatment protocol.web site is www.tranceworkers.comHope it helps.Chris


----------

